# Is this what you call a camped out horse?



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

I went to look at some young unbroken horses over the weekend. There is a little guy that I really like but I am wondering if he is what you call camped out with his hind legs? He seems to reach fairly well under himself but his hock also seems to move out quite far behind his hind quarter. I know that a camped out horse is not ideal, especially for jumping. Video at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCfxRD-d1ms he is a five year old unstarted which is late I know. Owner is offering a free trial on either of these horses. This is the other gelding. Four year old. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHVxSRDqWJA . Seems to have a better step under his body and less out the back but perhaps still a bit short on his femur? Would be keen to give either a try but am worried about any confirmation issues that might affect soundness. Would like either of them to be an all rounder. Any views welcome. Thanks.


----------



## TheMule (12 May 2014)

If you want to jump I'd pick the second horse, he has a great attitude.
The first is very long inhe hind cannon and flat across the croup imo


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

As we all like different things; I'd go for the first one; he's exactly the sort of horse I own and like.  I don't care for the second one at all and I wouldn't consider buying him.


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

Thanks for that. Do you see what I mean about his hock action behind him when trotting (the 5 year old)? Just wondering for jumping him. I like different things with each of them but the little guy has more TB in him which will help for any cross country.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

JB Eventer said:



			Thanks for that. Do you see what I mean about his hock action behind him when trotting (the 5 year old)? Just wondering for jumping him. I like different things with each of them but the little guy has more TB in him which will help for any cross country.
		
Click to expand...

He looks exactly like my Holsteiner showjumping mares.  That's how they strut their stuff when they're loose schooled.


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

Okay thanks. He is part Holsteiner in his breeding.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

JB Eventer said:



			Okay thanks. He is part Holsteiner in his breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I thought so :smile3:

Here's one of my Holsteiner broodmares playing.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQRNjfo-FRI


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

She is lovely and appears to love to play


----------



## Bearskin (12 May 2014)

http://www.freewebs.com/mmm202/backlegsside.jpg the term "camped out" refers to conformation and not movement.

I would have the 5 yr old,  a much better mover.  A good step underneath and then a strong push out behind itself indicates that it may have power in its jump.  What would worry me is the fact that it is not yet broken in...


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

Thank you. Yes, he turned 5 last week. I am hoping that if we take him slowly and get him long lining for a decent amount of time before getting on him that we can gradually build him up. I have been offered a trial period so it will give the opportunity to assess the temperament and body to stand up to being broken later in life.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

JB Eventer said:



			She is lovely and appears to love to play 

Click to expand...

That she does :smile3:  Not right now though as she has a brand new baby so she's in mummy mode now, very careful and adoring of her baby.

I don't think you'll go wrong with the 5 year old tbh.  He looks like he's bred to jump and will have a heck of a pop on him.  Our Holsteiner mares don't ride like that btw, they are very sensible and respectful under saddle.  They just like to have a blast when they're free bombing around in the arena (sans bambino).


----------



## JB Eventer (12 May 2014)

I am hoping that he will be a good all rounder, who can dressage and jump indoors over the winter when the eventing has stopped. Always so much more unknown when they are not under saddle yet but I believe that he is ready for a job to do!


----------



## Equi (13 May 2014)

i too prefer the first. the second doesnt have as much life or expression.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

Which country are you in JB?  And horses like that are very adaptable and I think he should do everything you want.  Good luck, let us know if you buy him :smile3:


----------



## LittleMonster (13 May 2014)

I like the first one as he seems to have a bounce in his step and quite prancey and looks like a dressage project to me (i'm not good at confo tho!)

Second one i like as he looks sturdy and like you said has a nice reach under him.

 I'd go for the first one if i was confident enough.


----------



## JB Eventer (13 May 2014)

LittleMonster said:



			I like the first one as he seems to have a bounce in his step and quite prancey and looks like a dressage project to me (i'm not good at confo tho!)

Second one i like as he looks sturdy and like you said has a nice reach under him.

 I'd go for the first one if i was confident enough.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hope that he will be fairly good at dressage and also able to jump too. I just want a horse that will eventually be happy to do a bit of everything. I am having his conformation professionally assessed and I should get that report back tonight or tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Asha (14 May 2014)

I prefer the first one, basically because he moves like my 5 YO. My boy jumps well, and rarely touches a pole with his back end.

To make a decision though, when buying a youngster for jumping, id like to see them loose jump first


----------



## LittleMonster (14 May 2014)

JB Eventer said:



			Yes I hope that he will be fairly good at dressage and also able to jump too. I just want a horse that will eventually be happy to do a bit of everything. I am having his conformation professionally assessed and I should get that report back tonight or tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## JB Eventer (14 May 2014)

I paid to get a professional conformation assessment on both horses and unfortunately neither are felt to have correct conformation for long-term soundness :-( Back to the drawing board for me. Thanks for comments and thoughts!


----------



## Spring Feather (14 May 2014)

JB Eventer said:



			I paid to get a professional conformation assessment on both horses and unfortunately neither are felt to have correct conformation for long-term soundness :-( Back to the drawing board for me. Thanks for comments and thoughts!
		
Click to expand...

I don't really know what that means but out of interest what faults did the professional conformation assessor find they had in real life?


----------



## LittleMonster (15 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't really know what that means but out of interest what faults did the professional conformation assessor find they had in real life?
		
Click to expand...

That would be interesting to know as have no idea of conformation!


----------



## JB Eventer (26 May 2014)

Sent you a PM with the findings.


----------



## Rollin (27 May 2014)

Sorry I have not seen any photos.  Camping to me means taking a pee stance!!

I have a horse, expensively backed with superb conformation.  He did not want to canter with a rider.  I was sure he had a back problem though passed sound by 5 vets!!!  A dressage rider agreed with me and advised not to waste my money with local vets but take him to the Professor an FEI vet.

By this time the horse rising 5 had started to 'camp'.  X-rays revealed badly healed fracture in his neck, bone chip on front foot, and two kissing spines - treatable at a cost.

He had been involved in an accident probably in the first year of his life. Without a rider he is a superb looking horse.


----------

